# Ras



## jbishop (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey Guys

Just bought a Sears RAS model 113.23100 saw from a guy at work. Still looks new, little bit of rust, but nothing that can't be taken care of. Had a Sears dado blade on it, still looks good also. paid 75.00 good deal?

John


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

I used to have one, my good friend nicknamed it "the widowmaker" after using it a time or two and learning of its propensity to kick back given any excuse at all. I still remember reading the manual and seeing a warning never to cut anything with your arms crossed over one another. Good advice!!! Maybe it's not too late to get your money back. . .


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Yep. Good deal.
Go here http://www.radialarmsawrecall.com/ and see if it qualifies for a new guard.


----------



## Ted Miller (Oct 12, 2008)

jbi, Check with Sears recall and see it that model has any recalls for the motor, leaf guard and the like.

I had my first Sears RAS in the early 70s and learned how to make cabinets with a skill saw and the RAS. Yes I did rip many a sheet good and never had a problem. Once I did move up to a Delta turret style RAS and learned the major diffence in how heavy all that cast made on the Delta. I gave my Sears RAS away to a fellow cabinet maker.

Would not be without a RAS in my shop...


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

*You got a deal*

I love my Craftsman RAS. Mine is a 70's vintage and parts are still available on line. I have mine mounted on a Craftsman steel work bench and on wheels. The table top is about 7 Ft long. Here is a link to my web site and a photo of my shop http://www.peterspirito.com/workbench.htm


----------



## jbishop (Feb 2, 2007)

Yeah, I thought so too. I did carpentry work for a while, framing, finish. I had one and loved it! Did more trim cutting with it than with my chop saw! When he showed it to me, I thought he would want more for it, but when he said 75.00 we loaded it up right then.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI jbishop

You got a great deal 
Here's one more thing you can do with it that most don't think about .

It's pin router/great way to mill off stock for a sign/planer/etc.with just a shop made bracket ..

http://www.routerforums.com/28958-post6.html

Lee also has one that hangs off the saw blade end, a factory made one..

=======


jbishop said:


> Yeah, I thought so too. I did carpentry work for a while, framing, finish. I had one and loved it! Did more trim cutting with it than with my chop saw! When he showed it to me, I thought he would want more for it, but when he said 75.00 we loaded it up right then.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI jbishop

Here's some snapshots of what you can also do with the RAS...

I made the router bracket with some A325 flat washers and bit of welding and some grinding and you can have one too..
It can be used for a over head pin router, putting in slots on a angle many,many things like planing down some stock,hogging out the background for a sign,etc.

========


----------



## jbishop (Feb 2, 2007)

Bobj That is really neat!! Mine has a sander on the other end, the ones that are round and slip over a piece of rubber. Will check it out to see if it could be done.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the machine you bought, but it sounds a great buy to me, I'm sure many members would be happy to give you a profit. I've had radial arm saws for over thirty years, my present one, a DeWalt, the same as Bj's and I could not live without it. It's true what they say about RAS's, "your imagination is the only limiting factor as to what can be done on one" so I suggest you find a book on using this fabulous machine.
Most importantly, when ripping, the riving knife and hold down MUST be in place the latter because they up-cut when ripping.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI jbishop

I did add a snapshot of the guide pins, that I forgot to put in the 1st post,it's a must have item if you want to use the RAS saw as over head pin router  I just about always us 1/4" thick templates made out of MDF 

====

==


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

bump for jbishop

====


----------

